# Franco is here...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

...The race can begin.




























Based on a LifeLike Ferrari from a 2-car set called California Classics or California Cruisers or somesuch. Before Lifelike, this casting was actually used in a rare Galoob Miami Vice set... that car was black with a beige up-top, I believe.

Does anyone make a Lexan slot car interior piece? I love using Weird Jack's interiors, but this car just sits too low... I may just use a piece of clear plastic cut from a blisterpack and color it black, and then attach the driver and passenger figures to that...

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

One word for that car... NICE! Got any you want to get rid of???


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks... sorry, but I had to search a while to find this one. There was a guy selling the bodies only on the 'Bay within the last year or so, that's where i got this one. It was cheap, like 3 or 4 dollars, but i missed the first one he had... when I emailed him to ask if he had any more, he put another auction up, I think with a nice low BIN if I remember correctly, and I got it that way. They come in white with the top up and a red stripe down the middle... there's also a faux-Rolls-Royce-looking car in the set, also white with a stripe if memory serves...

--rick


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Rick
Thar is a sweet lookin car! What brand of track are the cars sitting on? I have seen HO lexan interiors at NCP hobbies, but it was a while back. Maybe others who carry lexan bodies have them too. Hope this helps.


Larry


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The track is old Faller stuff, of which I have a little stash. Makes for interesting pictures... 

--rick


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

LifeLike 2-car set called California Classics or California Cruisers or somesuch with Ferrari and faux-Rolls-Royce-looking car. Casting was actually used in a rare Galoob Miami Vice set


I have the lifelike pair together in the blister for 22.00 including shipping .Big kevin


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Rick, did cookie monster bite the back tire of that Ferrari, lol......nice job


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I have the same pair. Kevins are a good value, guys, buy'em. These cars have great detail and boot pretty good too! (I don't let my kid touch'em. lol)


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thumbs up...*

...for your top down Ferrari!!! :thumbsup: 

Great work, Rick! I have that car (in white) here too but didn´t want to mess with it so far (and probably won´t ever). But besides cutting the roof off it´s a cool idea to mount her on a T-Jet/JL chassis! Never thought of that before... :freak: 

For the interior I´d simply take a piece of this sheet styrene (or blister package as you metioned and paint it flat black). Or put a diecast interior on a scanner to print it on thick paper - loos like this...









(Sunbeam kit cast by Roger Miller)

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,

Nice work on Ferrari, Park. I also like the Vanishing Point Challanger post (I seen the flick at the theater when it debuted). Pretty fun!
Hey Claus, a net little Sunbeam you have there. I've always liked your work--I remember you from another board. It's great to have you here. 
Excellent work from both of you! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Cheers, Mates...


----------

